# Large Block bottom of right chute Redside Rapid Middle Fork Salmon



## mforce (Sep 26, 2010)

There is a new and large block at the bottom of the right chute at Redside Rapid of the Middle Fork Salmon. I was a "row your own" with a commercial trip that ran that rapid on July 3rd. All four boats running the right chute came to a very hard stop on the rock at then rotated off the block to the left. One passenger riding the stern was thrown severely enough that a cervical spine injury occurred resulting in an air evac. 

Please share this information for privates and commercials.


----------

